# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  kako sterilizirati izdajalicu?

## Roza

Kako da doma steriliziram svoju izdajalicu? Ako je samo stavim kuhati u vruću vodu, ostati će mi tragovi kamenca. Da stavim malo octa?
Ne znam je li baš tema za pdf Dojenje, ali ne znam gdje bi s njom...

----------


## martinaP

Voda iz Brite + malo octa.

----------


## mirjana

ja sam 1-2 puta mjesečno prokuhavala u destiliranoj vodi (kupila ono pakiranje od 5l) i to mi se pokazalo puno boljim rješenjem od prokuhavanja u vodi s octom jer sam onda još ispirala taj ocat (možda nije neophodno, ali ja nisam htjela nikakve tragove octa na izdajalici i bočicama)

inače sam je poslije svake upotrebe samo isprala u malo det i puno vode

----------


## dutka_lutka

:? 

U uputama koje se dobiju uz (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu (="sisaljku")piše:

"Prije prvog *i svakog slijedećeg korištenja* sisaljke odvojite sve dijelove, operite ih u perilici za posuđe ili u toploj sapunici i temeljito isperite. Ne koristite antibakterijska sredstva za čišćenje ili deterdžente. Zatim je *sterilizirajte* u sterilizatoru, ili *prokuhavanjem u vodi 10 minuta*, ili otopinom kemikalije za sterilizaciju. Ukoliko koristite (kršitelj koda)-ov sterilizator, sisaljka će u njemu ostati sterilna slijedeća 3 sata, ako se ne ukloni poklopac sterilizatora.

*mirjana*, btw, čim se ispere neprokuhanom vodom, više nije sterilno!
(Mislim, svatko ima pravo raditi kako odluči, ali kod savjeta treba biti oprezan.)

Najte kaj zameriti.   :Smile:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja sam izdajalicu prala u perilici za suđe i ispirala pod mlazom vode. Ne znam zašto tolika panika oko sterilizacije. Slažem se da treba misliti na higijenu, ali pretjarati u tome.....pogotovo strilizatori su za mene uzimanje novaca.Pa ni dudu ne sterilizirate svaki put prije nego li stavite bebi u usta (oni koji je koriste), niti sisu svaki puta sterilizirate, već eventualno samo properete tekućom vodom. 
Izdajalicu koju sam koristila prvih mjesec dana, a ni bočice nisam sterilizirala, većkako sam ranije napisala i moje je djete sasvim zdravo i otporno, čak ni u toj dojenačkoj dobi nikad ništa. Susret sa dobrim bakterijama potiče razvoj imunološkog sustava. 

Ali, kao što dutla_lutka kaže: kmod savjeta treba biti oprezan.

Samo da kažem još jedan svoj savjet - nemojte kupovati unaprijed izdajalice, sterilizatore i slične potrepštine - možda vam uopće neće trebati i onda ste lijepo bacili 1.000 kn ni za što. Sve se to može kupiti i pripremiti za uporabu za manje od sat vremena ako bude uistinu potrebno. Ja nisam kupila, ali mi je zatrebalo i kupio mi MM. Moja poznanica je kupila i nikada nije koristila.

----------


## Roza

Samo da se nadopunim: s prvim djetetom nikad nisam sterilizirala izdajalicu, samo sam je prala s deterdžentom. Nikad nije bilo nikavih problema, infekcija, soora, ili bilo čega sličnog. Zapravo, kad malo razmislim, nisam je sterilizirala čak ni prije prve uporabe, jer mi ju je MM kupio kad sam već rodila i kad nisam znala što bi s cicama prepunim mlijeka u bolnici. Tak da sam je u bolnici samo oprala s šamponom za tuširanje (ništa drugo nisam imala pri ruci). 
Ali sada, nakon stajanja od 3 godine, rado bi je sterilizirala, jer je, između ostalog, bila i na posudbi kod moje 3 frendice. Sterilizator baš i ne bi kupovala...

----------


## dutka_lutka

*AndrejaMa* napisa:




> Ne znam zašto tolika panika oko sterilizacije.


Zato što je mlijeko odlična hranjiva podloga za bakterije i gljivice. Pa se kod djeteta razmnoži, u najmanju ruku, Candida albicans, koja inače, mislim, spada u normalnu floru. 
I zato što puni imunitet dijete postiže oko sedme godine života.

I zato što to baš i nije taako težak i dugotrajan posao!




> Pa ni dudu ne sterilizirate svaki put


U dudi se ne nalazi hrana ni mlijeko, koji su (ponovno, op. moja) odlična hranjiva podloga za bakterije i gljivice.




> niti sisu svaki puta sterilizirate


Da, jer je unutra mlijeko sterilno, osim kod upale, ako uđu bakterije.




> nemojte kupovati unaprijed izdajalice


Hm, a ako u bolnici ne bude koja izdajalica slobodna, ili sestre "nemaju vremena", onda ste (s oproštenjem) v riti.   :Embarassed:   U nekim bolnicama posjete ne mogu dolaziti kada žele i donositi potrepštine. A ako ležite poslije carskog?   :Sad:  

Jedino čast onima koje vladaju ručnim izdajanjem.   :Smile:  Nisam ta.  :Wink:  

*AndrejaMa*, no hard feelings, vjerujem da si sve napisala u najboljoj namjeri. 
 :Love:

----------


## martinaP

> Ja sam izdajalicu prala u perilici za suđe i ispirala pod mlazom vode.


Za redovnu upotrebu, ovo je sasvim dovoljno (suđerica pere na 65 stupnjeva, što je sasvim dovoljno). Tako i u rodilištu savjetuju.

Ali koliko sam shvatila, Roza govori o samo 1 sterilizaciji izdajalice nakon raspremanja.

----------


## mirjana

> :? 
> 
> U uputama koje se dobiju uz (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu (="sisaljku")piše:
> 
> "Prije prvog *i svakog slijedećeg korištenja* sisaljke odvojite sve dijelove, operite ih u perilici za posuđe ili u toploj sapunici i temeljito isperite. Ne koristite antibakterijska sredstva za čišćenje ili deterdžente. Zatim je *sterilizirajte* u sterilizatoru, ili *prokuhavanjem u vodi 10 minuta*, ili otopinom kemikalije za sterilizaciju. Ukoliko koristite (kršitelj koda)-ov sterilizator, sisaljka će u njemu ostati sterilna slijedeća 3 sata, ako se ne ukloni poklopac sterilizatora.
> 
> *mirjana*, btw, čim se ispere neprokuhanom vodom, više nije sterilno!
> (Mislim, svatko ima pravo raditi kako odluči, ali kod savjeta treba biti oprezan.)
> 
> Najte kaj zameriti.


dutka_lutka, ja sam se 2 mjeseca izdajala u bolnici, gdje itekako paze na higijenu tih izdajalica, i uvijek su ih ispirali vodom (jer su ih sterilizirali kemijskim sredstvima), znači, dok bi došle do mene, bile su sterilizirane od ostataka tuđeg mlijeka, ali ne potpuno sterilne. kad sam ih pitala jel' mogu i ja nabaviti tu tekućinu za dezinficiranje, rekli su mi da ako izdajalicu koristim samo ja, nije potrebno svakodnevno steriliziranje nego samo dobro pranje i ispiranje, uz POVREMENO steriliziranje (2-3 puta mjesečno, jer sam je ja u početku koristila jako puno)
taj savjet sam dobila na jedinici intenzivne skrbi na neonatologiji  :Smile:  od sestre koja je prala bočice i izdajalice

----------


## ornela_m

> Kako da doma steriliziram svoju izdajalicu? Ako je samo stavim kuhati u vruću vodu, ostati će mi tragovi kamenca. Da stavim malo octa?
> Ne znam je li baš tema za pdf Dojenje, ali ne znam gdje bi s njom...


Koliko dugo ju iskuhavas? 

Inace, negdje na portalu ima clanak o steriliziranju opreme, ne znam "doci" do njega, ali mozda ti pomogne neko ko je bole upucen  sadrzaj portala.

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Roza*,

ti si dijete sreće! Ende gut, alles gut ili: sve je dobro što se dobro svrši.

*Roza* napisa:




> nakon stajanja od 3 godine, rado bi je sterilizirala, jer je, između ostalog, bila i na posudbi kod moje 3 frendice.


Da, možda bi bilo dobro.    :Saint:  

Btw, ako imaš mikrovalnu, ne moraš kupovati sterilizator, nego ima za kupiti (kršitelj koda)-ova posuda koja se stavi u mikrovalnu!   :Smile:  

Osim toga, nije nikakav problem rastaviti, oprati i prokuhati u loncu.

A sad nešto ozbiljno: bilo bi lijepo da oni koji ne slijede uputstva proizvođača to isto ne preporučuju i drugima, jer će netko drugi (ne daj, Bože!) zbog toga možda i imati neke posljedice. A ako netko iz osobnih pobuda tako želi činiti, njegova stvar.

Svima   :Heart:

----------


## mirjana

> nemojte kupovati unaprijed izdajalice
> 			
> 		
> 
> Hm, a ako u bolnici ne bude koja izdajalica slobodna, ili sestre "nemaju vremena", onda ste (s oproštenjem) v riti.    U nekim bolnicama posjete ne mogu dolaziti kada žele i donositi potrepštine. A ako ležite poslije carskog?


iz mog iskustva, poslije carskog dozvole mužu da donese stvari i preda ih sestri  :Wink:  
izdajalica se može i posuditi za početak (moja je u ove 4 godine kružila po bolnicama

slažem se da sa savjetima treba biti oprezan, ja sam napisala da sam tako JA radila, ne da tako moraju svi raditi 8)

----------


## mirjana

tekst s portala:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=277&Show=2134

----------


## petarpan

ja sam poznata gotovanka, pa sam ja ovako. kupila chiccovu tekućinu za steriliziranje.
ulije se doza u litru ili 2 i pol litre vode (u neku posudu plastičnu), ja kupila posudu od 3 litre na placu), fino se opereizdajalica, bućne ju se u tu tekućinu i nakon pola sata izdajalica je sterilizirana.
ista tekućina se koristi i za svu ostalu opremu za dijete, dudice, žličice. čaše, plastične igračke, tj.sve kaj je plastično ili žebelezno...

----------


## spajalica

roza imas pp

----------


## Jelcek

Koje izdajalice koristite?
A nije li izdajalica potrebna, čak i ako mama doji, zbog izdajanja viška mlijeka?

----------


## mina30

Ovisi, nekima visak jednostavno iscuri, netko nema viska. Ja sam recimo dobila izdajalicu na posudbu a nisam je uopce koristila, jer u rodilistu sam imala taman mlijeka koliko je trebalo.

----------


## josie

> Sterilizator baš i ne bi kupovala...


posudim ti ga ja  :Wink:  , pa steriliziraj

----------


## Roza

Na kraju svaki dan iskuham izdajalicu u vodi s malo octa, miris octa se ni ne osjeti, nekad stavim destitliranu... sve super!
Hvala svima - i na savjetima i na ponudama!

----------


## Danka_

> :? 
> *mirjana*, btw, čim se ispere neprokuhanom vodom, više nije sterilno!


mislis da u vodi iz pipe ima mikroorganizama u zamjetnoj koncentraciji?

----------


## UdavDave

Imam ja jedno pitanje u svezi te izdajalice; dobila sam ju i trebam ju sterilizirati definitivno al' ona je sva već bijela od kamenca jer ju je žena prije mene u običnoj vodi prokuhavala. U čemu da je prokuham pa da i taj kamenac ode? Ak' ima neki preparat, molim ime, uopće se ne kužim u to.

----------


## petarpan

> dutka_lutka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :? 
> *mirjana*, btw, čim se ispere neprokuhanom vodom, više nije sterilno!
> 
> 
> mislis da u vodi iz pipe ima mikroorganizama u zamjetnoj koncentraciji?


cure nemojmo pretjerivat...normalno je da bebin organizam malkice bude izložen.tak se stječe imunitet...tak da ispiranje u vodi iz pipe je totalno ok.  :Wink:

----------


## Danka_

pa da, to je i bio moj point  :Smile: 

kamenac je najbolje skinuti tako da se opere u vodi u koju je dodan ocat. kolicina octa i vrijeme namakanja ovisi o kolicini kamenca. nakon toga je dobro isprati, normalno oprati, i iskuhati u DESTILIRANOJ vodi. i bit ce ko suza.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> dutka_lutka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :? 
> *mirjana*, btw, čim se ispere neprokuhanom vodom, više nije sterilno!
> 
> 
> mislis da u vodi iz pipe ima mikroorganizama u zamjetnoj koncentraciji?


Pedijatri savjetuju da se voda iz slavine koja se daje djeci za piće prokuhava! Da li ti to nešto govori?   :/ 

Osim toga, u uputama koje se dobiju uz (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu (="sisaljku")piše da se nakon sterilizacije izdajalica ostavi hladiti nekoliko minuta, i da se zatim sklopi i montira na bočicu, ili začepi putnim čepom. Tako da sterilna dočeka upotrebu. U čemu je inače smisao sterilizacije?    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> cure nemojmo pretjerivat...normalno je da bebin organizam malkice bude izložen.tak se stječe imunitet...tak da ispiranje u vodi iz pipe je totalno ok.


A tko, molim lijepo, stoji iza ove preporuke? Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija pretpostavljam da ne.  :/ 

To ispiranje uopće nije potrebno ako se prokuhava u destiliranoj vodi ili se koristi sterilizator.

----------


## petarpan

ajmo onda stavit djete pod stakleno zvono, sterilizirat tepihe, namještaj, zabarikadirat kuću da čestice prljavštine ne lete uokolo..kad počne puzat trčat za njim i prat mu ručice čim se spusti na pod...tak je najbolje..tak je dijete najsigurnije...i dok ne umre mu ne dat da pije vodu iz pipe...i bože sačuvaj da dozvolimo dijetetu da na ikoji način stekne imunitet...jer bi ga onda jedan dan trebali pustit ispod staklenog zvona i dozvolit mu da živi..

ozbiljno misliš da ako se bočica,dudica, žličica,izdajalica, whatever ispere pod vodom iz slavine da automatski postaje kontaminirana u toj mjeri da dijete iz toga ne bi smjelo piti...cilj sterilizacije je da se "ubiju" bakterije iz mlijeka,a ne da mi od toga pravimo cirkus colorado...
tko stoji iza toga?! liječnici i milioni roditelja...i nemojmo brkat vodu iz slavine za piće (koju nečeš davati skroz malenoj bebi) i ispiranje nečega pod vodom...

ili ok, nemam ja ništa protiv, možemo i pretjerivat i sterilizirat kuću i prestat disat da nekaj ne udahnemo...meni je ovo zbiljam smješno...
i ja sam jednom bila na početku svega i zbunjena i u strahu...
ali sam dozvolila sebi i svom djetetu da nema opterećenu mamu i da, ispirala sam izdajalicu pod vodom...guess what? živ je i nikada mi nije bio bolestan...

----------


## Snjeska

> Imam ja jedno pitanje u svezi te izdajalice; dobila sam ju i trebam ju sterilizirati definitivno al' ona je sva već bijela od kamenca jer ju je žena prije mene u običnoj vodi prokuhavala. U čemu da je prokuham pa da i taj kamenac ode? Ak' ima neki preparat, molim ime, uopće se ne kužim u to.


Iskuhaj ju u destiliranoj vodi i kamenac će nestati. Provjereno  :Wink:

----------


## mirjana

potpisat ću se pod petarpan

i ponovo napisati da se na odjelu intenzivne skrbi neonatologije bočice ispiru vodom iz pipe

znači moja mala mrva (i neke još manje) su normalno dobijale moje mlijeko izdojeno izdajalicama ispranim običnom vodom i u bočicama ispranim običnom vodom iz pipe (i gle čuda, još im je to mlijeko stajalo satima u tim istim bočicama u frižideru i ne - nije se pokvarilo)

u knjizi klinike Mayo o trudnoći i bebi čak idu toliko daleko da kažu da ni vodu za pripremu adaptiranog mlijeka nije nužno prokuhavati ako dolazi iz gradskih vodovoda u kojima se kontrolira kakvoća vode jer nisu mikrobiološki zagađene u tolikoj mjeri da bi prokuhavanje bilo neophodno.
(ja sam ipak prokuhavala ili koristila flaširane vode)

i kad se moja beba i razbolila, to nije bilo od bočica i izdajalice nego od šmrkavog nosića njene sestrice

----------


## dutka_lutka

> na odjelu intenzivne skrbi neonatologije bočice ispiru vodom iz pipe


Oni rade kako mogu, a ja sam tu informaciju prihvatila kao tvoj argument zašto tako radiš.

U bolničko osoblje osobno baš nemam puno povjerenje, jer je meni sestra na babinjačama rekla da oni izdajalice mamama steriliziraju jednom dnevno i da je to dovoljno. (Osim toga, jedna ti hoće sterilizirati, druga neće.  :shock: ) U uputama za izdajalicu nalazi se drukčija preporuka, ali tako je njima valjda jednostavnije. Bebe zato dolaze doma s bijelim jezikom.   :Sad:  




> u knjizi klinike Mayo o trudnoći i bebi čak idu toliko daleko da kažu da ni vodu za pripremu adaptiranog mlijeka nije nužno prokuhavati 
> 
> (ja sam ipak prokuhavala ili koristila flaširane vode)


Aha! Eto vidiš, i ja ću se tako radije držati strožih uputa, nije mi teško.   :Smile:  

Inače se baš ne bojim bolesti. Ni meni ne bi ništa bilo da ne operem ruke prije jela, ali ih, eto, perem.   :Grin:  

Niti sam rekla da će se mlijeko pokvariti, niti da će se dijete razboljeti.   :Rolling Eyes:  Samo mislim da je dobro držati se uputa proizvođača izdajalice. A kad je izdajalica već sterilna, da može takva i ostati do sljedećeg izdajanja.

----------


## petarpan

> [
>  Samo mislim da je dobro držati se uputa proizvođača izdajalice. A kad je izdajalica već sterilna, da može takva i ostati do sljedećeg izdajanja.


dutka to stoji, ali raspravljale smo na temu kako izdajalica više nije sterilna ukoliko se nakon sterilizacije, iskuhavanja, nečeg trećeg, ista isplahne pod mlazom vode iz pipe...

meni je to, za ozbiljno, pretjerivanje...
svatko, dakako, radi najbolje što zna i kako smatra za svoje dijete i sebe i tu nema rasprave...
ali ipak, ne trebamo se tvrdo držeti nekih sitnica jer kad s odmakom od nekog vremena pogledaš sa čime si sve ,primjerice ,opterečivala
budeš sama sebi smješna...

tako i ja gledam na taj "strah" (ajmo ga nazvat tako) od vode iz slavine.

a onda opet, proizvođači su dužni i obavezni navesti svakakva uputstva, mjere opreza i preporuke na svoj proizvod kako danas-sutra ne bi bili tuženi jer je netko pametan popio tekuči sapun, a oni nisu napisali da se dotični ne smije konzumirati na taj način...Kužiš me kaj hoču reći?!
ja time ne smatram da trebamo zanemariti preporuku proizvođača, već oni doista napišu i zadnju nebulozu koja neće nikome pasti na pamet, osim možda pokojem bedaku...

na kraju krajeva, niti samo iskuhana izdajalica nije potpuno sterilna...ne 100%...

----------


## rena7

Tema je davno zaboravljena, ali imam jedno pitanje. 

Koji dio (kršitelj koda)ove izdajalice se ne smije sterilizirati? Nešto sam načula- ako se taj dio sterilizacijom uništi da izdajalica dobro "ne radi". Nisam sigurna jesam li dobro shvatila, pa vas molim pojašnjenje. Hm.. jel riječ o nekakvoj zvjezdici ili što, nemam pojma, stvarno. Upomoć!

----------


## leonisa

ja sam sve stavljala u sterilzator. dok sam to radila.
kasnje sam u masini za sudje.
a kasnije vodom.

ali onaj tricky dio je onaj mali okrugli "gumbic" koji sjeda unutra u izdajalcu.

nisam nikad imala problema sa nedihtanjem.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Koji dio (kršitelj koda)ove izdajalice se ne smije sterilizirati?!


Sve se sterilizira, prema uputama proizvođača.




> Nešto sam načula- ako se taj dio sterilizacijom uništi da izdajalica dobro "ne radi". Nisam sigurna jesam li dobro shvatila, pa vas molim pojašnjenje. Hm.. jel riječ o nekakvoj zvjezdici ili što, nemam pojma, stvarno. Upomoć!


Da, "gumbić" počne iskakati za vrijeme rada izdajalice. No, zato dobiješ i par rezervnih, barem s električnom izdajalicom, mislim da i s ručnom. Kad ih potrošiš, kupiš nove kod tvrtke "Kadulja".

A mislim i da se u sterilizatoru manje deformira nego kuhanjem u kipućoj vodi.   :Wink:

----------


## Jelcek

Onaj silikon i mali gumbić je bolje ne sterilizirati nego samo oprati vrućom vodom. Jako se deformiraju i postanu neupotrebljivi.

----------


## štrumpf

Do sada sam sve dijelove sterilizirala prije svake upotrebe (iako sad vidim da to možda i nije tako često potrebno )i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Ali sam zato prije nekoliko dana zbog svoje brzopletosti slomila onaj mali dio na trubi na koji se stavi ručka i to me koštalo 198 kn + 25 kn troškovi slanja + dio koji uzme pošta = 232 kn.  :/

----------


## astral

Jedno pitanje u vezi sterilizacije. Prijeteljica mi je posudila (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu i rekla mi je da je prvo operem i onda prokuham (nije baš bila čista). Naravno to sam i napravila, oprala sve djelove u malo čarlija i onda prokuhala u vodi kojoj sam dodala žlicu kvasine. stavila da se prosuši, sklopila, i spremila u vrećicu (onu za zamrzavanje hrane) i zavezala. 
E, sad, dali tako spremljena može čekati dok mi nebude potrebna? Rekli su mi da bi bilo dobro da je uzmem sa sobom u rodilište, al ja još neznam kad će to biti. Može bit za koji dan a može bit za 3 tjedna. 
Da li je ta izdajalica sad sterilizirana ili je moram opet prokuhat prije upotrebe?
Unaprijed hvala na pomoći!

----------


## Deaedi

Sterilna nije, ali je mislim dovoljno cista za upotrebu. Iako, ja bi je prokuhala jos jednom, prije odlaska u bolnicu.

----------


## Imga

U bolnici ti bez problema mogu i žele sterilizirati izdajalicu.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Rekli su mi da bi bilo dobro da je uzmem sa sobom u rodilište


To bi svakako bilo dobro.




> E, sad, dali tako spremljena može čekati dok mi nebude potrebna?Može bit za koji dan a može bit za 3 tjedna. 
> Da li je ta izdajalica sad sterilizirana ili je moram opet prokuhat prije upotrebe?


Može čekati, sterilizirana je.




> to sam i napravila, oprala sve djelove u malo čarlija i onda prokuhala u vodi kojoj sam dodala žlicu kvasine. stavila da se prosuši, sklopila, i spremila u vrećicu (onu za zamrzavanje hrane) i zavezala.


Inače se ni ne mora čuvati u vrećici, postoje poklopci koji se stave, odnosno zašarafe s obje strane pumpice, tako da bude zatvorena. Tako piše u uputama.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> onda prokuhala u vodi kojoj sam dodala žlicu kvasine. 
> ...
> Da li je ta izdajalica sad sterilizirana ili je moram opet prokuhat prije upotrebe?


A jesi li je kuhala u kipućoj vodi 10 minuta?




> U bolnici ti bez problema mogu i žele sterilizirati izdajalicu.


Da mogu, može biti. Da žele, kako tko i kako kad (moje iskustvo). :/

----------


## astral

Jesam. kuhala sam je u kipućoj vodi deset minuta i zatvorila sve otvore s onim plastičnim poklopcima i zajedno s bočicom i rezervnim djelovima stavila u vrećicu jer je kutija dosta oštećena, stara i prljava pa mi se ovo činilo bolje.
 Mislim da je to sad ok i da nema potrebe je ponovno kuhati dok je ne upotrijebim, al sam htjela bit sigurna. Znači to je ok?

----------


## Imga

to ti je sasvim dovoljno    :Smile:  
steriliziraj opet prije upotrebe

i ovo gore da u bonici mogu (a definitivno mogu, jer steriiziraju bočice za AD) i žele je isto moje osobno iskustvo
(15 dana, vinogradska, prije 5 godina)

----------


## astral

Šta je moram opet sterilizirat prije upotrebe? Pa u zatvorenoj vrećici je, šta joj  može biti? :?  :? 
 Mislim ako mi bude trebala u rodilištu, moram je dat sestrama da mi je steriliziraju prije nego je upotrijebim? :/ 
Šta bi bilo kad bi je upotrijebila bez ponovne sterilizacije?

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Jesam. kuhala sam je u kipućoj vodi deset minuta i zatvorila sve otvore s onim plastičnim poklopcima i zajedno s bočicom i rezervnim djelovima stavila u vrećicu 
>  Mislim da je to sad ok i da nema potrebe je ponovno kuhati dok je ne upotrijebim, al sam htjela bit sigurna. Znači to je ok?


Da.   :Smile:  




> Šta je moram opet sterilizirat prije upotrebe?


Ne.



> Mislim ako mi bude trebala u rodilištu, moram je dat sestrama da mi je steriliziraju prije nego je upotrijebim?


Ne.
Ovo pišem prema uputama proizvođača, a tako sam i ja radila.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Samo, što nakon prvog korištenja?

U uputama koje se dobiju uz (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu (="sisaljku")piše:

"Prije prvog *i svakog slijedećeg korištenja* sisaljke odvojite sve dijelove, operite ih u perilici za posuđe ili u toploj sapunici i temeljito isperite. Ne koristite antibakterijska sredstva za čišćenje ili deterdžente. Zatim je *sterilizirajte* u sterilizatoru, ili prokuhavanjem u vodi 10 minuta, ili otopinom kemikalije za sterilizaciju."

Sestra na odjelu mi je rekla da oni steriliziraju 1 x dnevno, tu nisam mogla ništa. Nadam se da ćeš ti biti bolje sreće.  :Kiss:

----------


## astral

*dutka_lutka* , hvala na pomoći. Meni se isto čini da je po uputama to ok. Al eto, htjela sam provjerit jer mi je prvi put.

Iskreno, mislim da je dovoljno sterilizirat jednom dnevno.

----------


## rena7

I ja čitam i učim se   :Smile:  

Da, hvala vam na savjetima. Ako gdje zapnem, naravno- javit ću se opet.

----------


## kljucic

Ja sam se izdajala 3 mjeseca na intenzivnoj tako što sam doma sterilizirala izdajalicu, u bolnici se izdojila, nakon upotrebe oprala vrućom vodom (iz pipe) i ponovo se nakon 3 sata izdojila. Doma sam ju sterilizirala u sterilizatoru (koji sam posudila) jednom dnevno.

----------


## Yorkica

Meni je baš nekidan opet trebala izdajalica nakon 9 mjeseci,(kršitelj koda)ovu imam.
Prokuhala sam je prije u vodi 5 min,i nakon toga tih par dana šta sam je koistila samo sam je ispirala ispod pipe.
Kad mi više nije trebala oprala sam je u perilici i spremila.

----------


## astral

tnx, ja mislim da je to dovoljno.

----------

